# Taurus PT140 Mill Pro Firing Pin Lock



## rjcruiser (May 3, 2010)

Well...traded for this gun a while back, took it to the range and nada.  Puts a small dent in the primer, but not enough to make it go bang.

Took it apart and compared it to another Taurus I have and realize there's a part missing on the underside of the slide...the firing pin lock (part # 1.17).  When I took a small screwdriver and pushed down on where it should be, I could get the firing pin to travel forward.  

Question is...how do I replace this part?  Is it something that I can replace? or should I take it to a gunsmith to do?  I'm fairly mechanical...but don't have a clue as to how to get the firing pin assembly open and how this piece would stick in there.

Any thoughts?


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (May 3, 2010)

Taurus has a Lifetime warranty ....

http://www.taurususa.com/contact.cfm


----------



## rjcruiser (May 3, 2010)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Taurus has a Lifetime warranty ....
> 
> http://www.taurususa.com/contact.cfm



I know...just not sure I want to deal with shipping and the time factor.

Figure for a small part like that, probably be cheaper and faster to do it myself.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (May 3, 2010)

Taurus usually refuses to sell parts which have to do with safety.  You are probably better off to just bite the bullet and UPS it to them.  Since it is being sent for repair you can ship it yourself without going through a FFL.  

Use the warranty.  We need to hold more manufacturers responsible for the flimsy products they sell.


----------

